# Keine apache.exe nach der Installation!



## marfirk (5. November 2007)

Was mache ich falsch?
Ich habe mir den Apache Server Version 2.2.6 heruntergeladen und unter Windows XP installiert. Egal von wo ich die Installationsdatei herunterlade, nie finde ich im Ordner die apache.exe um den Server anschließend zu starten! Auch eine Suche auf allen Laufwerken blieb erfolglos... 
Ich mache wohl irgendeinen Gedankenfehler, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, woran es liegt!
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Gruß marfirk


----------



## Flex (5. November 2007)

Also bei mir liegt sie unter \apache\bin\apache.exe.

Daneben auch direkt die apachemonitor.exe mit der du es auch per Klick starten kannst.


----------



## marfirk (5. November 2007)

Also, ich habe auch da keine apache.exe, das einzige wäre eine httpd.exe, hat die damit was zu tun? Und noch ne Menge anderer .exe-dateien, aber die sehen weniger danach aus...
Und wie mache ich das mit dem Monitor?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. November 2007)

Wenn du "einfach" nur nen Webserver aufsetzen willst, dann versuchs mal mit XAMPP, da ist Apache mit PHP5 und MySQL usw. alles schon dabei, mit einer netten GUI zum steuern der ganzen Server.

Link


----------



## marfirk (5. November 2007)

Ich versuche es dann mal mit Xampp...
Auf der Seite steht folgendes:


> MOD_PERL Warnung: Aufgrund diverser Anpassungen in der Source des Apache 2.2.6 funktioniert hiermit NICHT mehr mod_perl (win32).


Welche Beeinträchtigungen habe ich damit?


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. November 2007)

MOD_PERL ist ein optionales Modul für den Apache. Es integriert lediglich den Perl-Interpreter in den Apachen. Wenn Du nicht viel (oder überhaupt) mit Perl-Scripten arbeitest dann macht das gar nichts, wenn es in dieser Version nicht läuft. Es gibt aber von Zeit zu Zeit upgrades vom Xampp, in der nächsten Version sollte das Problem gelöst sein (frühestens wenn die Apache Entwickler den Bug behoben haben).


----------



## marfirk (6. November 2007)

Dann werde ich danach mal Ausschau halten...
So funktioniert es erstmal, ein Dankeschön an alle!
Gruß marfirk
P.S.: Falls jemand den Grund für die verschollene .exe kennt: ich bin immer noch interessiert^^


----------



## marfirk (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich krame den Thread jetzt noch einmal raus.......

1) Die .exe ist immer noch nicht aufgetaucht.......

2) Ich habe jetzt versucht xampp auf einem winME Rechner zu installieren, hat auch soweit geklappt, Apache läuft, find ich ganz dufte..... ABER mysql läuft nicht.....
Ich bekomme immer folgendes Ergebnis:



> ERROR: Can't find messagefile 'C:\xampplite\mysql\share\englisch\errmsg.sys'



Die Datei ist vorhanden, ich habe alle Ordneroptionen auf sichtbar gesetzt, die Datei aus einem anderen Sprachordner reinkopiert, alles, was mir einfiel, ich habe das ganze Paket 2x wieder deinstalliert und jetzt mit xampplite ausprobiert, immer das gleiche Ergebnis.......

So langsam glaube ich die wollen mich irgendwie verarschen..........


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Dezember 2007)

Keine Gewähr für diesen Tipp, aber es scheint ein Problem mit Mysql auf 98/Me zu geben das diesen Fehler auslöst. Eine Lösung soll ein Beitrag aus dem MySQL-Forum sein


----------



## marfirk (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, das habe ich auch berreits ausprobiert
Es klappt auch nicht, liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich es falsch mache......
Ich dachte ein Doppelklick auf die .exe reicht. Vll kann mir jem das erklären.
Oder es klappt mit winME nicht....


----------

